# Tablefare



## massmanute (Apr 23, 2012)

Which of the "other kinds of animals" in Utah provide good tablefare?


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Bear!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

mountain lion


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

rabbit, raccoon.


----------



## burge (Sep 11, 2007)

Squirrel


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

My vote is for bear as well. Love it.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

I know they eat muskrat down Louisiana way. I think it's called swamp rabbit. I know some people eat jack rabbit.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

HighNDry said:


> I know they eat muskrat down Louisiana way. I think it's called swamp rabbit. I know some people eat jack rabbit.


A swamp rabbit is a type of cottontail rabbit.

Muskrat is as good, or as bad, depending on how you look at it, as a ****. I had a friend that worked construction in the spring/summer and hunted and trapped in the fall/winter. He ate a lot of muskrat during the trapping season; only ate the backs. I would help him, and often. Those were the days. An #1 (XL) muskrat went for $10 - $11.

Muskrats eat a lot of cattail roots, probably a better diet than raccoons as far as their taste goes.


----------



## cornerfinder (Dec 4, 2008)

I recommend eating beaver :O•-:


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

cornerfinder said:


> I recommend eating beaver :O•-:


Just make sure it's not dry. o-||


----------



## massmanute (Apr 23, 2012)

Anyone try jackalope?


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

MadHunter said:


> cornerfinder said:
> 
> 
> > I recommend eating beaver :O•-:
> ...


Or not to old,gets a musky taste then _(O)_


----------

